# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Ogen >  46 jaar en zicht gaan hard achteruit meerdere problemen.

## ozzy67

Vorig jaar oktober 2013 had ik al een tijdje problemen met zicht, en het oogvocht was heel erg plakkerig bijna lijm wat ik normaal niet heb. Kon daarbij niet eens normaal rijden op de scooter zonder sportbril of er was een explosie van plakkerig troebel oogvocht. Ben doordat ik toch slechter zicht had achter de computer naar de opticien geweest voor computer bril. Nadat ik met hem had besproken wat er gaande was heeft hij mijn ogen getest en een bril aangemeten. Maar ik moest aantal dagen na dat bezoek naar het buitenland en kreeg daar nog meer problemen, met zicht constant waterige plakkerige ogen. Waarna iemand tegen mij zei dat dit niet normaal was en duide op een ontsteking, die ik blijkbaar al had toen de opticien mijn ogen teste dus had deze dat kunnen zien en mij naar de huisarts moeten verwijzen voor een verwijzing naar de specialist in het ziekenhuis.

Ik heb het gevoel nu dat ik hier te lang mee ben doorgelopen omdat er zich nu meer problemen voordoen namelijk, nadat ik bril op recept heb verkregen is mijn zicht nog meer verminderd. Computer bril was voor 60/65 cm afstand scherm bemeten maar ondertussen is dit nu 45 cm in ongeveer 3 maanden verloop. Verder kwam ik er toevallig achter deze week toen ik door het kijkgaatje in mijn deur keek ik links het licht van de zon heel helder zag bijna irritant en rechts zag ik het als of het een bewolkte dag was. Dus weet nu niet of er iets fout is met links omdat ik daar heel licht de zon zie of rechts waarmee ik heel dof zie alsof het bewolkt is.

Ben daarom maar even opzoek gegaan naar een forum die eventueel mij wat meer informatie kan geven en tips over hoe ik dit moet gaan aanpakken omdat ik verschillende meningen heb gekregen dus beetje door de bomen het bos niet meer zie.

----------


## Dehollist

Kan alleen maar zeggen ,naar de huisarts voor een verwijzing

----------

